# Feedback on breeder?



## PupMom16 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi I am new here, wondering if anyone’s had experience with Virginia Young from Little Tuff Maltese in SC. I’m thinking about getting a puppy from her & doing my due diligence. Would really appreciate your expert opinions.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would look further for another breeder. I don't see any evidence that this "breeder" is doing any showing to promote her line of breeding. She seems only to be trying to breed & sell dogs (even if she loves them). It is a business. Find a breeder who is reputable.


----------



## PupMom16 (Oct 23, 2020)

edelweiss said:


> I would look further for another breeder. I don't see any evidence that this "breeder" is doing any showing to promote her line of breeding. She seems only to be trying to breed & sell dogs (even if she loves them). It is a business. Find a breeder who is reputable.


Thank you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with Sandi. I don't see a lot of research on the lines and the source of her breeding pair. 

This forum has a lot of information about what to look for in a breeder. Please read that section and research who you are buying your pup from.


----------

